# invalid AssignmentOperator



## Geek (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ein richtiger Anfänger (4Tage) in Sachen JAVA und bin mittlerweile schon auf das ein od. andere Problem gestoßen das ich selbst lösen konnte. Diesmal aber leider nicht.

Ich habe bereits die Boardsuche,FAQs geschaut, Google, sowie JAVA API, allerdings nichts mir weiterhelfendes bzw für mich verständliches gefunden.

Ich bekomme bei dem Minus von der if Anweisung (Zeile 9):


```
double gewinn = 0.50;
		int zahl1 = new Double(Math.random()*6+1).intValue();
		int zahl2 = new Double(Math.random()*6+1).intValue();
		
		int zahlges = zahl1+zahl2;
		


		if (zahlges < 7) gewinn - 0.5;
```

folgenden Fehler "Syntax error on token "-" invalid AssignmentOperator.

Leider hab ich keinen schimmer was ich falsch mache.

Ihr dürft mich natürlich gern auf eine verständliche Antwort verweisen, kann ja gut sein das ich einfach nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht habe.

Gruß Geek


----------



## nrg (21. Jun 2011)

dir bringt das ja nichts, wenn du 0.5 vom gewin abziehst und dir das ergebnis nicht merkst


----------



## njans (21. Jun 2011)

"gewinn - 0.5" macht keinen Sinn 
Entweder "gewinn -= 0.5;"  oder etwas vergleichbares.


----------



## Geek (21. Jun 2011)

och man auf sowas hätte ich auch selbst kommen können. Vielen Dank an euch. Ich marke das man als erledigt.


----------

